# A good mobo for amd fx8150



## veera_champ (Sep 26, 2012)

help me to choose a MOBO for my AMD FX 8150 cpu 
MSI 6850 cyclone GPU
corsair vengence 16 gb ram
corsair hx 650 PSU


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

Please mention your max budget.


----------



## veera_champ (Sep 26, 2012)

10k to 12k


----------



## veera_champ (Sep 28, 2012)

guys help me i want to buy its  urgent


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 28, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 and AsRock 990FX Extreme4 are good options.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 29, 2012)

ASROCK Fatal1ty 990FX Professional / ASROCK 990FX Extreme4 Mother Board


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2012)

Asus M5A99X EVO


----------



## Skud (Sep 29, 2012)

If 990FX chipset, then Asrock Fatal1ty, if 990X then Gigabyte 990XA-UD3.


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2012)

if Op can stretch his budget to 14.5k then he can get a champion mobo ie Asus SABERTOTH 990FX.


----------



## Skud (Sep 30, 2012)

OP is Not responding.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 30, 2012)

@OP: get Asus M5A99X EVO 
or you may even get Sabetooth 990fx @12.5K


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 8, 2012)

sorry guys i am out of town 
so which one should i go now
ASROCK or ASUS

budget increased to 15k


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 8, 2012)

Asus 990FX sabre-tooth...or try t get a good deal on Crosshair V


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 8, 2012)

Get 990FX Sabertooth. IMO, don't buy now, wait for rev2 the board.


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 8, 2012)

how long should i wait for

in flipkart both sabertooth and crosshair v out of stock suggest me a trusted online store


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 9, 2012)

prime abgb...smc.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2012)

@ Op :
ASUS SABERTOOTH AM3+ 990FX SOCKET BOARD
ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula - Hardwire.in


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ Old Sabertooth. 

Moreover, local price at kolkata: 14.1K (for sabertooth)


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 10, 2012)

ok should i go for sabertooth or wait for rev2


----------



## Cilus (Oct 10, 2012)

I think you can go with the Asrock Fatality or Extreme 4 series. Sabertooth is only recommended if you you are doing lots of overclocking or needs a lots of X16 slots. The Asrock Extreme 4 has very positive reviews by all the review sites like Toms Hardware, Anandtech etc and it really provides great performance in the price range.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

Op's has good budget and if he wants Asrock mobo he can opt for ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX  but still sabertooth/crosshair V is a much better option.


----------

